# AR 15 holo / Red Dot Sight ?????



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

I just bought an ar 15 and really would like to mount a holo or red dot on it, however it is a flat top, with front sight post and nice flip up peep on back. No prob taking peeps of that will be easy. I am not certain if post is pressed on or will come off easily if pin is removed? it is a DPMS Panther. Maybe post can stay ? I think it may be a problem and in sight picture. The other question is what is a decent red dot that will take the shock, most I see on ebay are for paintball or airsoft unless you drop 300.00 or so. I see some china copies that more than likely are crap and a waste of time. Oh Well maybe someone will steer me in a good direction. I like the AR but peeps and bifocals don't really work too fast. Thanks, Dan 380-6651


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

leave the post and co-witness with a red dot style scope, after all my research I went with a Primary arms M3. It is also used by a lot of guys on AR15.com's forum. and the owner posts there. Good guy
http://www.primaryarms.com/


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was going to say the same thing as PompNewbie. The flip up is for being used in conjunction with your optics. In case your optics fail you can quickly go back to your irons by flipping up the sight.

I also second primary arms, probably the best red dot for the money.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Also if your close to me your welcome to come check out mine, and I could probably even arrange a field test.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Eotech 512. I also leave my front FUIS to cowitness


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been looking at the holographics as well, seems like the only true holo's are EOtech's . The others look like holographics, but I guess are a lesser technology - red dot. Reviews on them are mixed. NOWORRYS uses one of the less expensive ones on his AR 15, and I think works out well for medium to close range targets. I'm going to test it out on a tech 9 .... that should put it to the test for shock and parallax error.
I'd love to hear what other people have tried.... brand/weapon combinations , and the results/favorites.
I would assume the tube type red dots would fare better, but I like the low profile holo's .....hope I can find one that is passable.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Eotech 512's are 300$+


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought an Eotech 512 for mine. My 4 yr old is nailing milk jugs at 75yds with it. I like it a lot myself. I took front post sight off and put a low pro gas block on. I like it a lot better. The red dots scope type are horrible in low light. 

Yes the Eotech is kinda pricey but they hold their zero and are very well made.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

eotech on my ar for over six years, a child can hit the target .you know what they say spend alot once or buy crap again and again.


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

try the ar15.com forum for a used eotech if you are on a budget i see 512's going for around 300 used... eotech is probably your best bang for your buck


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I prefer Aimpoints over Eotechs. The older model Eotechs such as the 512, 556 eat a lot of battery power compared to Aimpoints. With Aimpoint you can leave them on for four years straight on medium power. I also like a plain dot rather than the cluttered Eotech reticule. Albeit I do admit that target acquisition is somewhat faster with Eotechs.

The Primary Arms sights are a nice looking clone of the Aimpoint T-1 and Comp 3. I would be wary about buying sight off of Ebay, there are plenty of fakes.

Here's a photo of my three ARs with Aimpoints on my carbine and midlength build. The middle is a Knights SR-15 with an Aimpoint T-1 in a LaRue mount. For back up iron sights (BUIS) I use a KAC flip up for the rear and the rail has an integral flip up front sight. This is meant to a be a lightweight build. The bottom is a general purpose carbine with an Aimpoint M4 and Aimpoint 3x magnifier both on LaRue mounts. The rear BUIS is a Magpul MBUS Gen 1. All the above BUISs have a nice lower 1/3 co-witness. Hope this give you a picture of some of the things out there.


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

how do you like the magpul flip up? aimpoints are good sights for sure but usually are a little more than the eotechs... nice guns


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Personally, I prefer the C-more red dot over the Eotech. Even though the Eotech's are a very fine sight. I have had both of them, and just prefer the C-more.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

ouija said:


> how do you like the magpul flip up? aimpoints are good sights for sure but usually are a little more than the eotechs... nice guns


I like the MBUS sights they are quite affordable at ~$50 versus ~$100 and up for a metal BUIS. Also, I like the weight on them. The only con on them is that being polymer you can't put their front sight BUIS too close to the gas block. Magpul warns about this, but I think it will be ok as long as you don't do any rapid fire or mag dumps.



Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) said:


> Personally, I prefer the C-more red dot over the Eotech. Even though the Eotech's are a very fine sight. I have had both of them, and just prefer the C-more.


I always forget about the C-More sights. I like how open they are compared to the tube like nature of most red dots. Trijicon makes a similar sight called the Reflex that I like for it's smaller footprint, durability, tritium backup and no need for batteries since it uses a fiber optic powered by light.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

*What about a LUCID HD7?*

I like this model because it uses a AAA battery no fancy ones.

Here's a link to the company website for more info: http://www.mylucidgear.com/reddot.php


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Ar optics*

Thanks alot guys, I guess I could spend a bit more for the end objective, a nice reliable shooting peace of mind. I ordered a cheaper clone and can put that on another outfit.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

skip the Primary Arms made in china business and checkout Vortex optics. Specifically the SPARC and the Strikefire. I personally have the Strikefire, awesome red dot, holds zero great. 2 years and still on orig battery. My buddy has the SPARK, honestly, wish I would have gotten that, a little lower profile. 

But support and American company, check out Vortex.


----------

